# Coup de Chapeau à l'équipe de modération et d'administration !



## PO_ (21 Juin 2008)

En effet, j'ai noté la création de nombreux sous forums différents, et il y a eu un sacré paquet de messages à déplacer, et le boulot que ça a représenté doit être assez conséquent. 

DOnc chapeau bas pour ce travail supplémentaire ... en plus bien sûr du travail quotidien de modération sur ce forum que j'apprécie chaque jour de plus en plus ...


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2008)

c'est pourtant tous de sacrés enkulés


----------



## Chang (21 Juin 2008)

> DOnc chapeau bas pour ce travail supplémentaire ... en plus bien sûr du travail quotidien de modération sur ce forum que j'apprécie chaque jour de plus en plus ...



C'est Ed qui doit etre content d'avoir trouve un pote ...  ...


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> En effet, j'ai noté la création de nombreux sous forums différents, et il y a eu un sacré paquet de messages à déplacer, et le boulot que ça a représenté doit être assez conséquent.
> 
> DOnc chapeau bas pour ce travail supplémentaire ... en plus bien sûr du travail quotidien de modération sur ce forum que j'apprécie chaque jour de plus en plus ...


En fait...
Dans un monde parfait...
Tu aurait peut-être dû poster ça ici.... 
Voire même ici... 
Mais ce n'est pas grave...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu aurait peut-être dû poster ça ici....
> Voire même ici...



comme quoi, on peut avoir


PO_ a dit:


> noté la création de nombreux sous forums différents


et ne pas les voir... 


.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Bonbons,
chocolats glacés
chapeaux en fonte,
chapeaux à bords coupants
chapeaux lasers !

Faites votre choix !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2008)

sans oublier les chapeaux de chambre...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2008)

Encore quelqu'un qui n'a jamais senti l'haleine d'un modérateur.


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> En effet, j'ai noté la création de nombreux sous forums différents, et il y a eu un sacré paquet de messages à déplacer, et le boulot que ça a représenté doit être assez conséquent.
> 
> DOnc chapeau bas pour ce travail supplémentaire ... en plus bien sûr du travail quotidien de modération sur ce forum que j'apprécie chaque jour de plus en plus ...



on me fais signe a l'oreillette que l'équipe de modération aurais besoins de gousse de vanille pour mettre dans le punch ... au cas ou 



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> c'est pourtant tous de sacrés enkulés



mais pas tous


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> En effet, j'ai noté la création de nombreux sous forums différents, et il y a eu un sacré paquet de messages à déplacer, et le boulot que ça a représenté doit être assez conséquent.
> 
> DOnc chapeau bas pour ce travail supplémentaire ... en plus bien sûr du travail quotidien de modération sur ce forum que j'apprécie chaque jour de plus en plus ...


----------



## PO_ (21 Juin 2008)

Retournes donc sur MAcBidouille où tu es très apprécié (au point d'être à la limite de te faire lourder), et lâche moi la grappe !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

on est libre de poster ce qu'on veut non ?

c'est pas un forum chinois ici


Macbidouille, lol, tu veux dire, MacRUMEURS


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Juin 2008)

Et encore, les pompes... on est gentil... ça pourrait monter plus haut


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2008)

Tiens par contre c'est moi ou le mini chat a disparu?
De toutes façons j'en étais banni alors...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tines par contre c'est moi ou le mini chat a disparu?



Suis pas la dernière à l'avoir remarqué! Merci jp! T'es encore plus lent qu'une suissesse fatiguée


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Suis pas la dernière à l'avoir remarqué! Merci jp! T'es encore plus lent qu'une suissesse fatiguée


Nan je travaille moi! J'ai pas toujours le temps de farfouiller partout comme la bande de désuvrés RMIstes qui passe son temps ici!


----------



## Craquounette (21 Juin 2008)

T'inquiètes pas, ils partent bientôt en vacances


----------



## Pierrou (21 Juin 2008)

J'avais pas tilté non plus, remarque...  

:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> .



excellent ce smiley


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juin 2008)

Ce fil n'est pas une pipe.









Qui sont les malins qui vont cliquer ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2008)

Et enzo pas adepte du culottage ?!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> DOnc chapeau bas pour ce travail supplémentaire ... en plus bien sûr du travail quotidien de modération sur ce forum que j'apprécie chaque jour de plus en plus ...




Pfff!
Tu parles, ils en branlent pas une!
Regarde, ils ont même pas encore pensé à bannir enzomachin.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Ce qui est bien, avec les modérateurs, c'est qu'on peut (en partie) recycler les blagues de Hulk !

Genre : "Hé, modérateur, t'as craqué ton pantalon"
(il regarde)
"Haaaaa - chui vert !"

(Ouais, faudrait affiner un peu - mais ça reste drôle, non ?)





A part ça, je ne vois pas.


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pfff!
> Tu parles, ils en branlent pas une!
> Regarde, ils ont même pas encore pensé à bannir enzomachin.


F'raient mieux de "nous" embaucher, tiens !...


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Juin 2008)

Sans moi. J'ai donné. 

Enzo machin, il s'est fait virer de chez mac-de-chez-bide-en-face pour crime de lèse-lionèlitude ? On dirait bien. Mais faut pas qu'il croit qu'ici ça lui donne des privilèges, non plus! 

Mais pour reprendre la discussion sur la modération et ses lacunes besoins, c'est vrai qu'on devrait lancer un appel à projet pour déterminer le prochain meilleur futur modérateur du bar et des restes de l'univers.
Un genre de "tu veux être modo, montre nous de quoi tu es capable".
Là, on verrait les cadors.





Personne n'a glissé sur mon smiley, je suis terriblement déçu.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> F'raient mieux de "nous" embaucher, tiens !...


 
Si "on" est un con, alors "nous" est un gnou !


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si "on" est un con, alors "nous" est un gnou !



Poil au cou... 


=>[]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Toi aussi faut te cliquer le smiley que sinon tu boudes ?






Ah non.




(L'écrieur, j'ai cliqué et fini par fermer la fenêtre aux bout des trois plombes du premier carré vert dans la barre en bas - c'était bien ?)


----------



## asticotboy (23 Juin 2008)

Oups... j'ai glissé moi...

Cochon !


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce fil n'est pas une pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> Qui sont les malins qui vont cliquer ?


 
Faut cliquer ou ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2008)

Y'a longtemps que j'avais glissé... 
_Faudrait que je refasse des smileys "glissants"..._


----------



## Pierrou (23 Juin 2008)

Rhoodisdoooonnnccc...


----------



## Craquounette (23 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'a longtemps que j'avais glissé...
> _Faudrait que je refasse des smileys "glissants"..._


 
Oui parce que certaine personne (moi-même pour ne pas la citer) cherche à chacun de tes post ces smiley fort instructif  Je ne t'explique même pas la frustration qu'il en ressort depuis quelques temps :mouais:

_Et suis certaine de dire tout haut ce que bcp de monde pense tout bas _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ...
> Enzo machin, il s'est fait virer de chez mac-de-chez-bide-en-face pour crime de lèse-lionèlitude ? On dirait bien...



ça le rendrait presque sympathique ça...  



l'écrieur a dit:


> ...Personne n'a glissé sur mon smiley, je suis terriblement déçu.



c'est ce fond bleu... c'est perturbant...


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Oui parce que certaine personne (moi-même pour ne pas la citer) cherche à chacun de tes post ces smiley fort instructif  Je ne t'explique même pas la frustration qu'il en ressort depuis quelques temps :mouais:
> 
> _Et suis certaine de dire tout haut ce que bcp de monde pense tout bas _


Faut plus que j'utilise de smiley, alors, pour l'instant ?!... 
Dans ceux que j'avais fait, du mal à retrouver certains; que ce soit fichier ou papier...  
_(trop le bordel, mes bureaux...)_
Frustration ?! Faut pas !... Dès que j'aurais un peu de temps...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais pour reprendre la discussion sur la modération et ses lacunes besoins, c'est vrai qu'on devrait lancer un appel à projet pour déterminer le prochain meilleur futur modérateur du bar et des restes de l'univers.




Cherchez plus. 
Une main de fer dans un gant de... ben de fer aussi.
De la classe, du sex appeal, de l'humour glacé et sophistiqué, avec plein d'amour de son prochain, et aucune envie d'abuser du bouton à ban.

Bien mieux que tout ce qu'on a pu voir ici quoi.


----------



## benjamin (23 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais pour reprendre la discussion sur la modération et ses lacunes besoins, c'est vrai qu'on devrait lancer un appel à projet pour déterminer le prochain meilleur futur modérateur du bar et des restes de l'univers.



Il va falloir s'activer quelque peu, alors. L'appel à candidatures sera lancé dans la semaine. :modo: :hosto:



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Cherchez plus.
> Une main de fer dans un gant de... ben de fer aussi.
> De la classe, du sex appeal, de l'humour glacé et sophistiqué, avec plein d'amour de son prochain, et aucune envie d'abuser du bouton à ban.



Le retour de maousse ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (...)
> De la classe, du sex appeal, de l'humour glacé et sophistiqué, avec plein d'amour de son prochain, et aucune envie d'abuser du bouton à ban.
> (...)


D'ailleurs, tu n'abuses jamais !...
Tout dans la mesure et la retenue... 


l'écrieur a dit:


> (...)
> Qui sont les malins qui vont cliquer ?


Par expérience "smiley_sque_", les plus malins sont des... malines... 


Y'a eu qu'un(e) mail(e) pour l'instant...





benjamin a dit:


> Il va falloir s'activer quelque peu, alors. L'appel à candidatures sera lancé dans la semaine. :modo: :hosto:


Y'a des faux frais ?!...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> ....Y'a des faux frais ?!...



surtout des faux frères...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Ben alors qu'est ce que vous faîtes de l'amok et du nephou : à la retraite ?


----------



## benjamin (23 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'a des faux frais ?!...



Mackie vient justement de recevoir un nouveau lot de tapis de souris.



odré a dit:


> Ben alors qu'est ce que vous faîtes de l'amok et du nephou : à la retraite ?



Tu oublies BackCat.


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> surtout des faux frères...


Je savais que je pouvais compter quelqu'un comme toi pour saisir le gour la perche !...  :love:



odré a dit:


> Ben alors qu'est ce que vous faîtes de l'amok et du nephou : à la retraite ?


Ben l'Amoque... 


benjamin a dit:


> Mackie vient justement de recevoir un nouveau lot de tapis de souris.


:mouais:





benjamin a dit:


> Tu oublies BackCat.


Aux oubliettes...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Tu oublies BackCat.



C'est qui ???  

:rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> C'est qui ???
> 
> :rateau:



Kate ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Sérieusement : il y a un réel besoin de trois modérateurs pour le Bar ?   :affraid:


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Kate ?


Qu'on me donne le bouton Ban !


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Sérieusement : il y a un réel besoin de trois modérateurs pour le Bar ?   :affraid:


Oui : PonkHead, Jaipatoukompri et un suisse.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Oui : PonkHead, Jaipatoukompri et un suisse.



Le trio de choc !


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Sérieusement : il y a un réel besoin de trois modérateurs pour le Bar ?   :affraid:



Si tu savais...

Note bien que si ceux-ci n'avaient que ca à faire de leurs journées, deux seraient suffisants. Mais trouver des chômeurs qui acceptent de lire toute la journée des conneries pour pas un rond, de traquer les spammeurs, de valider les messages du comptoir, de déplacer les mal-postés, de répondre aux MP de ceux qui ne comprennent rien ou simplement n'acceptent pas d'être effacés, de perdre toute espérance dans l'humain et de la retrouver sur un post avec un moral qui joue du yo-yo, les heures à signer les photos pour les fans, tout cela n'est pas évident...

Vous me direz : "oui, mais les modos se tapent toutes les filles des forums". C'est exact, mais cela ne fait qu'ajouter la fatigue a la lassitude, car nous nous devons d'être à la hauteur... Rezba lui-même déclara forfait, les corps caverneux usés jusqu'à l'os. Quant à Alem, il ne recherche plus que celles qui possèdent un Mamiya, ce qui limite fortement l'offre.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Le trio de choc !



On dit une triplette...



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> ...et un suisse.


  :afraid: 
là c'est sur, je m'inscris sur les forums Macbid... :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> D'ailleurs, tu n'abuses jamais !...
> Tout dans la mesure et la retenue...




Farpaitement.
Et depuis tout petit en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Si tu savais...



J'aurais opté pour les poupées vaudous.


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Farpaitement.
> Et depuis tout petit en plus.


Ah ?!...
T'as grandi ?!... 


 :love:


----------



## da capo (23 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Rezba lui-même déclara forfait, les corps caverneux usés jusqu'à l'os.



je savais bien qu'il n'était pas humain


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juin 2008)

Moi j'suis Belge,.... une fois 

EDIT : aidez moi à sauver notre ami ICI

Corps caverneux.... en AVANT MARCHE


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> je savais bien qu'il n'était pas humain


Non, il connait certaines molécules.

Et les meilleures


----------



## da capo (23 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Non, il connait certaines molécules.
> 
> Et les meilleures



c'est comme ça que vous appelez les nouvelles sur le forum ?
faut que je me tienne à jour


----------



## zepatente (23 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Si tu savais...
> 
> Note bien que si ceux-ci n'avaient que ca à faire de leurs journées, deux seraient suffisants. Mais trouver des chômeurs qui acceptent de lire toute la journée des conneries pour pas un rond, de traquer les spammeurs, de valider les messages du comptoir, de déplacer les mal-postés, de répondre aux MP de ceux qui ne comprennent rien ou simplement n'acceptent pas d'être effacés, de perdre toute espérance dans l'humain et de la retrouver sur un post avec un moral qui joue du yo-yo, les heures à signer les photos pour les fans, tout cela n'est pas évident...



sacré travail en effet et un bravo pour çà .





Amok a dit:


> Vous me direz : "oui, mais les modos se tapent toutes les filles des forums".



on fait beaucoup de conneries mais on dit pas de bétises ...donc non on a jamais pensé et même pas un instant


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Oui : PonkHead, Jaipatoukompri et un suisse.


 
Ho ! Pourquoi moi ?
J'ai rien fait, merde !

Non, non, prennez bobby - il fera peur aux nioubs !


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Juin 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Il va falloir s'activer quelque peu, alors. L'appel à candidatures sera lancé dans la semaine. :modo: :hosto:




La pré-sélection est en route, chef !


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Quant à Alem, il ne recherche plus que celles qui possèdent un Mamiya, ce qui limite fortement l'offre.



:love: :love: :love:

ou un Plaubel Makina 6x7&#8230; :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

(ps pour Amok : mais je n'ai rien contre les détectives hawaïennes&#8230; )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Quant à Alem, il ne recherche plus que celles qui possèdent un Mamiya.


 
Le tube de Abba ?


Mouais...
Mais, le risque, c'est qu'elles aient toutes cinquantes piges (voire soixante) et le même look que leurs idoles, non ?



J'étais toujours su que c'était un tordu alèm...


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le tube de Abba ?



mince, je suis déma-squé



PonkHead a dit:


> J'étais toujours su que c'était un tordu alèm...



_oui mais ça c'est parce qu'on a couché ensemble sinon tu ne le saurais pas _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> C'est Ed qui doit etre content d'avoir trouve un pote ...  ...


Absolument faux. Je déteste les potes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Absolument faux. Je déteste les potes.


 
Touches pas à mon pas-pote !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Juin 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Absolument faux. Je déteste les potes.


Ce qui fait de moi un candidat de qualité. 

Aaaaaah! Si seulement j'avais un ordinateur.


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce qui fait de moi un candidat de qualité.


 
Ouais enfin...:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce qui fait de moi un candidat de qualité.
> 
> Aaaaaah! Si seulement j'avais un ordinateur.



Faudrait encore que tu prenne un abonnement a internet


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faudrait encore que tu prenne un abonnement a internet


Un abonnement à Internet? C'est un nouveau magazine?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un abonnement à Internet? C'est un nouveau magazine?


 
Non c'est électronique


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos?
... toujours.


(XBG classic HS in da face)


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pharmacos?
> ... toujours.
> 
> 
> (XBG classic HS in da face)


 
bobbynountchak ?
.... rien compris.


(Moi pas parler cette langue)


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juin 2008)

Ah le nul il connait pas les XBG.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah le nul il connait pas les XBG.


 
C'est qui ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2008)

Non, je ne répondrai pas... Oui, je resterai de marbre... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est qui ?








 J'ai bien envie de te signaler pour "trouduculerie abusive"!


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai bien envie de te signaler pour "trouduculerie abusive"!


 
Rhoooo je vais devoir appeler mes amis pour qu'ils te pêtent les genoux


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juin 2008)

Mais que foutent les modos qui bossent parait-il si bien?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Rhoooo je vais devoir appeler mes amis pour qu'ils te pêtent les genoux



De mieux en mieux... Une menace ; une attaque personnelle?!?...


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai bien envie de te signaler pour "trouduculerie abusive"!


Poil aux gencives...



Pharmacos a dit:


> Rhoooo je vais devoir appeler mes amis pour qu'ils te pêtent les genoux


Poil au cou...



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais que foutent les modos qui bossent parait-il si bien?


Poil aux mains...



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De mieux en mieux... Une menace ; une attaque personnelle?!?...


Poil aux aisselles...



=>[]


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De mieux en mieux... Une menace ; une attaque personnelle?!?...


 

Rien de personnel contre tes genoux


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2008)

Gros ?!...
Les genoux... 
(paraît-il)


 :love:


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Gros ?!...
> Les genoux...
> (paraît-il)
> 
> ...



Non, non : les genoux normaux. C'est le reste qui est un peu disproportionné. D'autant que la vieille est toujours en phase d'aspiration sur une clope, ce qui donne l'impression qu'en plus  elle est gonflée à l'hélium !  :love:

Avec quelques bouteilles de rosé frappé dans les tuyaux, tu te rêves accroché a ses rangers, visitant la ville de haut, en ballon. Bien étrange équipage : à l'instar des drakkars vikings, cet aérostat possède un faciès effrayant.


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2008)

Ça me fait penser au choix; à "la mauvaise tête" ou à ce cher Baron de Munchausen... 
Mais avec des relents d'absinthe et des effluves de... cassoulet ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> ... avec des relents d'absinthe et des effluves de... cassoulet ?!...



C'est tout un art, mon petit môssieur, que de savoir marier les mets les plus délicats avec les alcools les plus fins...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai bien envie de te signaler pour "trouduculerie abusive"!


Murde, j'ai lu "Abrasive".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Murde, j'ai lu "Abrasive".



Ah mais toi c'est parce que tu sais lire entre les lignes, ma choupette... :love:


----------

